# 4 health grain fee dog food



## weechimomma (Nov 5, 2011)

does anyone else use this dog food? I just started to use it 1 month ago and my dogs coat is looking great. plus less poop is always great too.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I personally haven't heard of it before, but then again it may be because I live in the UK


----------

